# dog ate creep feed with rumensin in it!



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

Our 115 lb lab is on a diet, and being a lab, is a bit "food-driven". Anyhow, this morning, I fed pelleted feed to the kids in their creep in the barn before feeding the rest of the stock. One of the doelings rubbed UNDER the feeder, pushing it up and dumping about a cup of it onto the cement outside the pen. I ignored it and went out to feed. When I came back in from feeding, the lab was licking it up. I didn't think about it for about 1/2 an hour then DING, the light went off. We dosed the lab with peroxide until he vomited the pellets and some of his breakfast kibble. He seems totally fine but I'm worried. Should I be doing anything else? I couldn't find anything that said rumensin was toxic to dogs, but I know its horrible for horses.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Our dogs have eaten feed with Rumensin in it before, and had no ill affects. We didn't give them anything for it either, but they were just fine.

Karla


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Poor dog lol. Hope he's ok, I have no idea.


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't be to concerned with it. My male anatolion lgd is constantly eating the grain I feed to the bucks he's guarding. Makes me so frustrated that he'll eat that and then ignore his dog food he's given. I don't know if he just thinks he's a vegetarian or what. He'll eat raw meat fine but prefers eating the goats grain over his own dog food and then the dang goats eat his dog food.

Ray Adams


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto my dogs love eating goat grain . But think about it they live with the goats 24/7 why would they not try to eat it ?

My guys will eat with the goats but if the goats try to eat there food watch out ! we feed raw most of the time.


Patty


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Same here. They like the roughage to balance all the meat slurry that forms in the gut when you feed raw. Like an intestinal sweep. It's good for them even if they don't digest it all. All of ours just have to have some now and then. The variation is good. Think if you were eating cheerios every day for every meal for the rest of your life....you'd snatch up some corn flakes if they got close enough. Dog food has got to be the most boring thing to a dog. Not to mention not all that great to eat.
Lee


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I've even seen my LGD's try the hay, usually with a quizzical look on their face :rofl Growing up with the goats I guess they just had to see what the fuss was all about.. my indoor dogs eat chicken poop. :really :nooo if they ate goat food, even with the meds in it, I would think that it was the most normal of the odd stuff they've tried!


----------

